# NAS devices and pyTiVo, streambaby



## lex3001 (Feb 13, 2005)

Does anyone have a list of NAS devices that can run pyTiVo etc.?

E.g. from this list of products:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...7&bop=And&ActiveSearchResult=True&Order=PRICE

I was thinking of the D-Link DNS-321 or maybe the BUFFALO LS-CH500L 500GB Network Storage.

TIA


----------



## CuriousMark (Jan 13, 2005)

I run pyTivo on an old Buffalo LinkStation 1. I also have a LinkStation live that I am debating about adding it to. I suspect the CH-Ls are also pretty easy to add it to. I don't know about the D-Link so you should check at nas-central.org to see what people are doing with it.

Keep in mind that the processing power of a NAS is very low. While they can serve files well, they will not be able to transcode. This is fine as long as you put the stuff you want to serve on the box in a format that does not require on the fly transcoding by whatever server software you install.


----------



## txporter (Sep 18, 2006)

Agreed with what CuriousMark has said about transcoding and NAS devices. I am using a TonidoPlug + external 1.5tb samsung hard drive to run pytivo and serve up videos. I am pushing/pulling MPEG2 video that does not need to be transcoded and it is great. I tried transcoding an AVI file with it a week or so back. It took 2-3X realtime to transfer.


----------



## lex3001 (Feb 13, 2005)

Anyone know if you can install pyTiVo on pogoplug? I do not need to transcode video in real-time, I'm more interested in my music collection.

http://www.pogoplugged.com/


----------



## txporter (Sep 18, 2006)

lex3001 said:


> Anyone know if you can install pyTiVo on pogoplug? I do not need to transcode video in real-time, I'm more interested in my music collection.
> 
> http://www.pogoplugged.com/


Are you saying that you have audio files that need to be transcoded to mp3 to play back on the Tivo? Or are you just asking if you can install pytivo on a pogoplug?

I don't have any experience transcoding music, but I think I read somewhere that someone else was trying it and had difficulty doing it real-time (music would pause). You can _probably _install pytivo on a pogoplug. I know that some of the plugs are more difficult to install user software on than others, but I am not sure where pogoplug falls in there.


----------



## lex3001 (Feb 13, 2005)

No real need to do transcoding as 90% of my music library is MP3. However I was considering re-ripping my CDs in FLAC. In any case I am really just looking for a good solution where I can access our music library through the stereo without have a computer on all the time. The PogoPlug also has an iPhone browser which can play so maybe that with a dock is the way to go, instead of or in conjunction with pytivo on the plug for playing through tivo.


----------



## CuriousMark (Jan 13, 2005)

It looks like adding pyTivo to that plug would be relatively easy, it is already open. You might have to add Python first though.


----------



## txporter (Sep 18, 2006)

Here is what I can find about music streaming from the Tonidoplug side of things (not Pogo).

http://www.tonido.com/support/TonidoPlug_Streaming

There is also a tonido application on the plug called Tonido Jukebox that will allow for music sharing.

I don't use them personally, but I think it can do what you want. As well, I have actually installed pytivo on one. If you are interested more in the Pogoplug though, I think you will likely be able to do what you want with it as well.


----------



## DaddyBC (Aug 21, 2005)

lex3001 said:


> Anyone know if you can install pyTiVo on pogoplug? I do not need to transcode video in real-time, I'm more interested in my music collection.
> 
> http://www.pogoplugged.com/


I just put together a how-to on how to do this.
http://www.pogoplugged.com/article/12521/Run-pyTivo-on-your-PogoPlug/


----------



## txporter (Sep 18, 2006)

Nice article. I am surprised at how much different the installation process is between the Pogoplug and the Tonidoplug. The pytivo wiki also has a very good Ubuntu installation page which I used for my Tonidoplug installation. I find it interesting that my plug already had python installed but not ffmpeg, while yours was the opposite.

Have fun with it. I can log into my tonidoplug from over the internet and I assume that you can do the same. If you open up your pytivo port on your router you can access the pytivo web interface to push programs to your tivo and download shows from them, all remotely. I have really been impressed with my plug.


----------



## DaddyBC (Aug 21, 2005)

txporter said:


> Nice article. I am surprised at how much different the installation process is between the Pogoplug and the Tonidoplug.


Thanks. It seems Cloud Engines, the makers of Pogoplug left out several programs that other plugs have. I guess they figure most folks don't care or want them



txporter said:


> Have fun with it. I can log into my tonidoplug from over the internet and I assume that you can do the same. If you open up your pytivo port on your router you can access the pytivo web interface to push programs to your tivo and download shows from them, all remotely. I have really been impressed with my plug.


I have never tried that. I use a Slingbox connected to my S3 so I can just use it to tell TiVo to transfer files or whatever. 
It looks like Plug computing is starting to gain in popularity pretty fast.


----------

